# Images Being Blocked From Email - Outlook 2003



## Quinny (Mar 14, 2008)

I have a problem at the moment with a client computer where some embedded images in emails are being blocked. The user is running a HP 7700 desktop with Vista Business and Office 2003. A couple of points to note:

*I am a sys admin at an IT company, not an end user

*The "Don't download pictures in HTML Email" option in Security settings is cleared.

*Not all images are being blocked - seems to be random. Sometimes some images appear and some don't, from both internal and external emails.

*Outlook does not display the "Some pictures were blocked..." message.

*Blocked content can be viewed if you select the "View in Internet Zone" option from the View menu when the email is open. However, changing the security zone to Internet does not fix the problem.

*I have tried adding the domain to the Safe Senders list, but this didn't work either.

*Images appear when using Outlook Web Access.

*If I trash the user profile and rebuild it, the images are fine for a little while, but then the problem starts happening again. This makes me think it may be something the the Application Data, but I just don't know what.

*Only basic programs are installed (Office 03, Blackberry client, Adobe PDF etc), there is no exotic software that would be interfering.

*Just to make things more confusing, we have another computer set up identically (same machine, OS, software etc), but has no problems at all.

Any suggestions that anyone could offer would be much appreciated as I am fast running out of ideas on this.


----------



## Lin072640 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've begun to run into the same problem with Outlook 2003; but only with embedded images, not file attachments. As stated in Quinny's posting, it is a random occurrence -- by which I mean it doesn't happen with every email containing embedded images and it doesn't happen with all embedded images in the same email. If, for example, there are, say, six embedded images it is usually only the first one or two that don't appear -- they'll have the box with the red "X" but the rest of the images do appear. Interestingly, if you choose "Reply" or "Forward" the missing images miraculously appear. None of the settings in either Outlook 2003 or my browser have changed at all -- they're all the same as before this problem began to appear. Does anyone know what the cause or solution to this random event happens to be. I've been able to find nothing so far.


----------



## BrindleBeard (Mar 28, 2008)

since you're all talking about Outlook, can anyone tell me what outgoing mail port I should change my default of "25" to for AT&T?


----------



## BrindleBeard (Mar 28, 2008)

At&t and/or bellsouth.net


----------



## frbird400 (Apr 3, 2008)

using regedit, find the value of the key "outlooksecuretempfolder (all one word)". value should be something like "c:\doc and settings\username\local settings\temp internet files\olk***". navigate to this folder and delete it's contents.


----------

